# FNA question



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi all,

I am awaiting my date for a TT for Graves. I have had my pre opp date come through which is on May 5th,and have an endo appt on the 25th of this month.

When at my consult with the surgeon a week or so ago he also wanted an ultrasound done (no mention of FNA) and I have been waiting for that to come through.

Any way I have had my apt and it is an ultra sound guided aspiration! Can I just ask if this is normally what happens before a TT.

I have had a radioiodine scan and I am pretty sure the endo said there were no nodules just a diffuse thyroid indicative of graves...unfortunatey I did not get a copy of this scan, so have nothing to refer to.

My question is if the whole thyroid is coming out anyway whats the point in an aspiration? especially as there is no evidence of nodules. I am sure the thyroid will be biopsied after the opp.

Thanks in advance


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A pre-op ultrasound is normal.

I'm not sure why you need an FNA if you are going for a total anyway...unless they suspect cancer and just want to know ahead is time???


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Just what I thought Joplin, I can totally understand the ultrasound.....but don't quite know why an aspiration would be needed, it seems a little unnessassary.
I shall bring this up in my next endo appointment and just check that there were no nodules found on the RAI scan, but as I say even if there were nodules its coming out, the whole thing.

Thanks

Almost as unnecessary as all those s's in my misspelt unnecessary oops


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I opted out of an FNA because I knew the remaining thyroid was leaving.


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Webster,

Things seem to be moving very quickly (which is very unusual for the NHS) so I shall not complain too much,


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Had my endo apt and bought up my concerns about the FNA, he agreed with me also ....couldn't figure out why an FNA was needed.

He suggested taking a copy of the letter with me, from the surgeon to my endo, which explains what he plans on doing, stating that he wanted an ultra sound.
Anyway what will be will be.....I shall not dwell on it.

Thanks for all your thoughts


----------

